# Cyp. Reginae in VT revisited



## Gcroz (Jul 8, 2008)

I had the prvilege of seeing the same stand of reginae in VT that Heather saw. I don't think words, or pictures, do it justice. 

These pictures were taken on a new camera I'm still trying to learn the features of, so the focus on some may not bee the best. It's important to note that when I visited the site, perhaps less than 50% of the plants were still in real bloom.

Enjoy.


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 8, 2008)

There were a large number of the alba form. In some of the pictures you can see a large number color variations.


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2008)

Ha! Funny, we took a couple of the same shots! 
Surprised at how many had gone by since we were there last Monday. 

Thanks, G.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanx for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2008)

I think seeing them in person must be spectacular!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice shots...


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 9, 2008)

Honestly, pictures just can't capture the magnifisence of the spot. Plus, like I said before, less than 50% were in bloom still. I can't begin to imagine what it looks like at its height!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 9, 2008)

:clap:NEAT! Thanks!


----------

